# First time



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok so I get a call about a clog. Get there and had to pull the water closet and found this.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Mpc_mhayes said:


> Ok so I get a call about a clog. Get there and had to pull the water closet and found this.
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/Caesar_Mikey/media/image_zps0e50c514.jpeg.html


At least it didn't jump out at you!


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

wowzer, I've pulled a few of those out of furnace draft inducer but never a water closet.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Cool. Got the job and dinner too. Nice tip man.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

What the heck is it?


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

squirrel


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> What the heck is it?


I was afraid to ask. :0


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

All I saw was a wet tail hanging out the bottom. I asked the guy "you missing a cat?"


----------

